# [ARCHIVED] How the hyoid bone determines your profile



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

Since when its only a matter of time until ***** will go down forever i think its time to save some legit topics from there.

On of them is the importance of the position of the hyoid bone...

1. What is the hyoid bone?

the hyoid bone is a horseshoe-shaped bone situated in the anterior midline of the neck between the chin and the thyroid cartilage. 


Unlike other bones, the hyoid is only distantly articulated to other bones by muscles (Digastric muscle) or ligaments. The hyoid is anchored by muscles from the anterior, posterior and inferior directions, and aids in tongue movement and swallowing. The hyoid bone provides attachment to the muscles of the floor of the mouth and the tongue above, the larynx below, and the epiglottis and pharynx behind.






[attachment=22]


2. How determines the position of the hyoid bone the profile?

Hyoid bone position differ from people to people and is genetic determined. Which big influence the position of the hyiod bone has can you see in the pics below.


[attachment=23]
















As you can see the hyoid bone should be at least on the same level with the tip of the chin. if its lower than that some kind of double chin is the result even if that person has a normal weight because its effect the submental neck angle negatively!

[attachment=24]

[attachment=25]

[attachment=26]




> Quotelease correct the following errors before continuing:
> 
> Sorry but you cannot attach this file because you have reached the maximum number of attachments allowed per post of 5




...to be continued. please wait a few minutes until you respond
.....

Besides a low set hyoid bone also decrease the submental length.

[attachment=29]

[attachment=30]

3. Are there any health problems that are connected to a low set hyoid bone?

Warning: An inferior position of the hyoid bone not only looks aesthtical unappealing but also is connected to severe health problems like sleep apnea, swallowing disorders, periodontal diseases, lower restposition of the tongue (mike mew watch out) and even lung inflammation. (source is in german if you find one in engl pls let me know or post it itt - http://www.doppelkinnentfernen.com/gefah...tsrisiken/ )


4. How can it be corrected?

As i arleady pointed out the position of the hyoid bone is controlled by muscles.



> Quote:The position of the hyoid bone is controlled by three groups of
> muscles:
> • Anterior- superior movement of hyoid bone : The anterior
> belly of the digastric, geniohyoid and mylohyoid muscles
> ...









its not sure yet if training of the muscles can change the position of the hyoid permanently. i highly recommend at this point the neck training thread though. http://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=117

However, a low set hyoid bone goes hand in hand with a recessed mandibular or chin. if this gets corrected through surgery (genioplasty/implant for chin, bsso for mandibular, and maxillomandibularadvancement for a recessed maxilla and mandibular) the muscles stretches and the hyoid gets lifted. the change is permanent. A neck lift wont change the position of the hyoid bone!!!


[attachment=31]


Example:









For much more information please read "Facial Aesthetics by Dr. Naini". you can download it here http://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=228

the chapter starts at page 335


----------



## Currycellmate (Oct 5, 2019)

Doesn't proper tongue posture take care of this problem tbh?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Oct 5, 2019)

Currycellmate said:


> Doesn't proper tongue posture take care of this problem tbh?


it helps a lot. but remember muh mewing is cope muh mewing is for faggots, most people here denying mewing have no idea tbh


----------



## hakseng (Oct 5, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> it helps a lot. but remember muh mewing is cope muh mewing is for faggots, most people here denying mewing have no idea tbh


I just tell them it is cope so they won't ascend tbh.


----------



## Dios (Oct 5, 2019)

hakseng said:


> I just tell them it is cope so they won't ascend tbh.



The smartest thing you can do here, why telling useful shit on this forum if you're only gonna get people who just want another reason to ldar?


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 3, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Since when its only a matter of time until lookism will go down forever i think its time to save some legit topics from there.


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Dec 3, 2019)

retard hates mewing so much forgets to mention hyroid raises when you raise lower third and root of tongue.


----------

